# Forum 4th birthday, London Forum Meet - 10th November 2012



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

Nearly that time of year again when we have two forum birthday celebrations - we're nearly 4 years old!  I'll put up a separate thread for the Manchester Meet.

Date: Saturday, 10th November 2012 from 11:00 

Venue: Penderel's Oak

283-288 High Holborn
Holborn
Greater London
WC1V 7HP

Nearest Tube station is Holborn.







Attending:
Northerner
Steff 
Joe Freeman (Diabetes UK)
Mark T + 1
alisonz
LeeLee
PhilT
gail1
randomange
ukjohn 
Barb
brightontez (hopefully)
Sazzaroo +1
Jane and Peter

Let me know if you are planning to attend!


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

Steff said:


> I'll be there



Yayyy!!!!


----------



## JoeFreeman (Oct 2, 2012)

It's in the diary!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

JoeFreeman said:


> It's in the diary!



Great news Joe, it will be good to see you again!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm up for this! 

Should be me + 1


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I'm up for this!
> 
> Should be me + 1



Terrific Mark!


----------



## gail1 (Oct 2, 2012)

i will be there


----------



## Mark T (Oct 2, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Terrific Mark!


You might be surprised about how much more mayhem a 3.5 yr old can cause compared with the 3 yr old you saw in April!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

Mark T said:


> You might be surprised about how much more mayhem a 3.5 yr old can cause compared with the 3 yr old you saw in April!



My great nephew has just turned 4, so I probably wouldn't be!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 2, 2012)

Ooh I'd really like to make this one. Will have to consult diary and see if we have anything on that weekend.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ooh I'd really like to make this one. Will have to consult diary and see if we have anything on that weekend.



Hope you can make it Mike!


----------



## robofski (Oct 2, 2012)

I have something on that day, (strangely in London and I never go to London) but I don't think I'll have the chance to stop by, if anything changes I will let you know.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

robofski said:


> I have something on that day, (strangely in London and I never go to London) but I don't think I'll have the chance to stop by, if anything changes I will let you know.



OK Dan, will be nice if you can find an hour or two


----------



## alisonz (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll deffo be there!! Can't wait to meet you all again


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

alisonz said:


> I'll deffo be there!! Can't wait to meet you all again



Yayyyy!!!!


----------



## randomange (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll need to double check, but I'm pretty sure I can make this!


----------



## grainger (Oct 2, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm moving house that day - to London! So if anyone wants to come and help build furniture or carry furniture up flights of stairs feel free to drop by afterwards  - Lots of tea provided to any who help lol


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

randomange said:


> I'll need to double check, but I'm pretty sure I can make this!



Hurrah! 



grainger said:


> Unfortunately I'm moving house that day - to London! So if anyone wants to come and help build furniture or carry furniture up flights of stairs feel free to drop by afterwards  - Lots of tea provided to any who help lol



Aw! I hope the move goes well - we might be having another meet in London in April


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 5, 2012)

*In the diary*

Hi guys, I'm new to the Forum so have no idea what's involved.  Will turn up to find out!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2012)

LeeLee said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to the Forum so have no idea what's involved.  Will turn up to find out!



Excellent! It's just an informal get-together and a chance to put some faces to names


----------



## PhilT (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll try to make it this year, as it would be great to meet you guys at last.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2012)

PhilT said:


> I'll try to make it this year, as it would be great to meet you guys at last.



That would be terrific Phil, it would be great to meet you! I've never met anyone from Evanescence before!


----------



## ukjohn (Oct 10, 2012)

Trying to sort something out which might allow me to make it here again.


John.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Trying to sort something out which might allow me to make it here again.
> 
> 
> John.



That would be great John


----------



## gail1 (Oct 10, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Trying to sort something out which might allow me to make it here again.
> 
> 
> John.



be great if you can make it john would be nice to see you again


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2012)

gail1 said:


> i will be there





randomange said:


> I'll need to double check, but I'm pretty sure I can make this!



How did I miss these? Excellent news!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 11, 2012)

I've just spotted that there is a bus replacement service on parts of the great eastern main line that weekend.

It's probably not going to stop me coming but might mean I'm there less time.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I've just spotted that there is a bus replacement service on parts of the great eastern main line that weekend.
> 
> It's probably not going to stop me coming but might mean I'm there less time.



Grr! Such a pain when that happens!


----------



## ukjohn (Oct 11, 2012)

OK Can now confirm, I shall be there on 10/11, train arrives Paddington 11.02am, just booked my tickets. See you there.


John.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> OK Can now confirm, I shall be there on 10/11, train arrives Paddington 11.02am, just booked my tickets. See you there.
> 
> 
> John.



Excellent


----------



## Steff (Oct 11, 2012)

Great news john


----------



## gail1 (Oct 12, 2012)

thats good news john


----------



## Barb (Oct 20, 2012)

Hope to make it, morning spoken for but early afternoon likely.




Northerner said:


> Nearly that time of year again when we have two forum birthday celebrations - we're nearly 4 years old!  I'll put up a separate thread for the Manchester Meet.
> 
> Date: Saturday, 10th November 2012 from 11:00
> 
> ...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2012)

Barb said:


> Hope to make it, morning spoken for but early afternoon likely.



Great, hope to see you there


----------



## Steff (Oct 26, 2012)

Northerner said:


> My great nephew has just turned 4, so I probably wouldn't be!



Woo just over 2 weeks cannot wait need this day to hurry up


Woops quoted something I should not of


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm excited too! Anyone else coming?  All are welcome!


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm trying to get the day off *W*...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2012)

brightontez said:


> I'm trying to get the day off *W*...



Great - hope you can Tez!


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 29, 2012)

Never been to one before, didn't know they existed.  See you there!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2012)

LeeLee said:


> Never been to one before, didn't know they existed.  See you there!



Excellent LeeLee!


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 2, 2012)

Only 8 days to go, yippee  

Looking forward to meeting up with friends again. Getting to like this now, tried one, enjoyed it so much, this is my 5th this year 

John.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Only 8 days to go, yippee
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with friends again. Getting to like this now, tried one, enjoyed it so much, this is my 5th this year
> 
> John.



Always a pleasure to see you John


----------



## Mark T (Nov 3, 2012)

Definitely looking forward to this, although I think I'm going to completely worn out afterwards as I've been sent to Germany for work next week and I'm expecting a few long days!

Sorted out parking near a railway station with service (since there is no service from the station in my town due to maintenance) so I'm all set.  Aiming to get there not too much after 11.

The weather looking forward looks ok, but cold.  That might change as the forecast never seems to be that accurate beyond 3 or so days.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2012)

Hope Germany looks after you well Mark  Weekend maintenance work is a pain  See you soon! I expect to arrive a bit before you so will look out for you.


----------



## Steff (Nov 3, 2012)

I shall be there any time from 1115 onwards takes 20 odd mins .


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2012)

Steff said:


> I shall be there any time from 1115 onwards takes 20 odd mins .



Excellent Steff, it will be lovely to see you again and hear those Geordie tones!


----------



## PhilT (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like I won't be coming again this year, I'm not very well at the moment got a cough and cold and feeling pretty crap.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2012)

PhilT said:


> Looks like I won't be coming again this year, I'm not very well at the moment got a cough and cold and feeling pretty crap.



I.m sorry to hear this Phil  I hope that you are feeling much better very soon


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 6, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed at the moment. There has been a landslide near Chipping Sodbury railway tunnel. All trains from my station to London and back have been cancelled. Hope its cleared in time for Saturday morning.





John.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed at the moment. There has been a landslide near Chipping Sodbury railway tunnel. All trains from my station to London and back have been cancelled. Hope its cleared in time for Saturday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope they can clear the mess up soon John!


----------



## Steff (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry you can't make it phil next time I hope get well soon


John I do have everything crossed you can make it


----------



## Sazzaroo (Nov 7, 2012)

_Helloooooo Count me in and a plus one, unfortunately Mr Roo is unable to attend this time but does pass his regards on to all. I'm really looking forward to seeing the gang again it's been too long and specially as Steff (my cocktail partner) is getting the first round in! Rack em up hun_


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Helloooooo Count me in and a plus one, unfortunately Mr Roo is unable to attend this time but does pass his regards on to all. I'm really looking forward to seeing the gang again it's been too long and specially as Steff (my cocktail partner) is getting the first round in! Rack em up hun_



oooh whos the plus one then? does mr roo know 

so pleaed your attending saz


----------



## Sazzaroo (Nov 7, 2012)

Steff said:


> oooh whos the plus one then? does mr roo know
> 
> so pleaed your attending saz



_Plus one female, Mr Roo knows but hey I'm not sexest hun, who ever offers to pay that's fine with me lol Steff_


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Plus one female, Mr Roo knows but hey I'm not sexest hun, who ever offers to pay that's fine with me lol Steff_



rofl you cant handle us alone huh, its ok I understand if theres people there with a personality like mine its bound to be scary


----------



## Sazzaroo (Nov 7, 2012)

Steff said:


> rofl you cant handle us alone huh, its ok I understand if theres people there with a personality like mine its bound to be scary



_oooooooooh you wouldn't believe Steff and we do have to be good as we are on the board and wouldn't want Northy to tell me off 
Actually she was reecently diagnosed and think she might become a new member but thought best to let her check you lot out before she signs her life away first_


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _oooooooooh you wouldn't believe Steff and we do have to be good as we are on the board and wouldn't want Northy to tell me off
> Actually she was reecently diagnosed and think she might become a new member but thought best to let her check you lot out before she signs her life away first_



Ahhh good one, you dont get commission for signing peeps up you know 

We will be gentle with her hehe


----------



## Sazzaroo (Nov 7, 2012)

Steff said:


> Ahhh good one, you dont get commission for signing peeps up you know
> 
> We will be gentle with her hehe



_Well that's not what I was told by the man in the raincoat   And trust me she is not shy unlike yourself Steff ) but i'll make sure she eats something before we turn up lol
Enough of this frivolity missy, for I must get to work, have a good one and check in later!_


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Well that's not what I was told by the man in the raincoat   And trust me she is not shy unlike yourself Steff ) but i'll make sure she eats something before we turn up lol
> Enough of this frivolity missy, for I must get to work, have a good one and check in later!_



Ok hun see you and your mate Saturday x


----------



## gail1 (Nov 7, 2012)

looking forward to seeing you all again im traveling up on the friday afternoon and coming back monday morning lets see how much we can get down steffs neck lol


----------



## jane (Nov 7, 2012)

*forum 4th birthday*

Hi Alan.

Jane and Peter hope to join you at the Pendrel Oak on Saturday about 12ish.

Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Helloooooo Count me in and a plus one, unfortunately Mr Roo is unable to attend this time but does pass his regards on to all. I'm really looking forward to seeing the gang again it's been too long and specially as Steff (my cocktail partner) is getting the first round in! Rack em up hun_



Hurrah! I will look forward to seeing you again Sazz!



gail1 said:


> looking forward to seeing you all again im traveling up on the friday afternoon and coming back monday morning lets see how much we can get down steffs neck lol



Hope you have a good journey Gail, it will be lovely to see you again 



jane said:


> Hi Alan.
> 
> Jane and Peter hope to join you at the Pendrel Oak on Saturday about 12ish.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you again.



Great to hear you can make it, I look forward to seeing you both again!


----------



## SimplesL (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry, can't come this time round but have a great time.

Has the scaffolding gone from the pub yet?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2012)

SimplesL said:


> Sorry, can't come this time round but have a great time.
> 
> Has the scaffolding gone from the pub yet?



Sorry you can't make it Lynne - hope to see you in Oxford at the end of January 2013  Not sure about the scaffolding - google maps picture is from 2008!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Nov 8, 2012)

I looked into trains and was really hoping to come because I find this forum a great support network. Even though I havent posted in a while since being diagnosed in Aug 2011 this forum has made me feel less alone & part of a caring community. I would like to put a face to some of your names! However I'm struggling a bit lately with my whole pregnancy & diabetes and getting over a cold so I'm probably not up to it. I hope you all have a great time & I hope I can come next year!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2012)

chattygirl197811 said:


> I looked into trains and was really hoping to come because I find this forum a great support network. Even though I havent posted in a while since being diagnosed in Aug 2011 this forum has made me feel less alone & part of a caring community. I would like to put a face to some of your names! However I'm struggling a bit lately with my whole pregnancy & diabetes and getting over a cold so I'm probably not up to it. I hope you all have a great time & I hope I can come next year!



Aw, it's a shame you can't make it, but quite understandable if you have been ill and with the pregnancy to deal with. We'll have quite a few more planned for the coming year so hope you can make it to one or more of them!


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone have an update on John and if he is coming


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2012)

Steff said:


> Does anyone have an update on John and if he is coming



Haven't heard anything Steff - hope he pops in tomorrow to let us know.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Haven't heard anything Steff - hope he pops in tomorrow to let us know.



p.s. I checked on National Rail enquiries and there are no reported problems with the train he is booked on, so hopefully the problem has been resolved


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> p.s. I checked on National Rail enquiries and there are no reported problems with the train he is booked on, so hopefully the problem has been resolved



Ah fingers crossed then I just emailed him

Ps been seeing if i can find out about scaffolding but no luck yet.


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't forget it's the lord mayors show tomorrow and some places have replacement buses etc.

Hope John don't mind me saying but herd from him last night alan and so far so good regrading him attending


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Don't forget it's the lord mayors show tomorrow and some places have replacement buses etc.
> 
> Hope John don't mind me saying but herd from him last night alan and so far so good regrading him attending




I didn't mind you saying Steff. I didn't say anything because I didn'twant them to know we were out together last night 
Sorry for not bringing you up to date, still some minor delays, but no cancellations on my train route for tomorrow. Local news said they shifted 25 tons of earth and small trees from that landslide.
See you all tomorrow.

John.


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> I didn't mind you saying Steff. I didn't say anything because I didn'twant them to know we were out together last night


ARGHH you told them before i did i wanted to tell them that little piece of news


----------



## alisonz (Nov 9, 2012)

Really fed up! Sorry peeps but I won't be able to make it tomorrow (sob sob) but finances just won't allow for this time. Hopefully I'll be able to catch up with you all in the New Year.
Steff you make sure you behave lol I remember last year xx
Have a great time everyone will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2012)

alisonz said:


> Really fed up! Sorry peeps but I won't be able to make it tomorrow (sob sob) but finances just won't allow for this time. Hopefully I'll be able to catch up with you all in the New Year.
> Steff you make sure you behave lol I remember last year xx
> Have a great time everyone will be thinking of you xx



Aw, such a shame Alison  Hopefully sometime in the future, get saving the pennies


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have a good time everyone


----------



## Monica (Nov 9, 2012)

Enjoy your meet tomorrow


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 9, 2012)

Monica said:


> Enjoy your meet tomorrow





Shame your not coming Monica, would have been nice to see you again.

John.


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2012)

alisonz said:


> Really fed up! Sorry peeps but I won't be able to make it tomorrow (sob sob) but finances just won't allow for this time. Hopefully I'll be able to catch up with you all in the New Year.
> Steff you make sure you behave lol I remember last year xx
> Have a great time everyone will be thinking of you xx



Will miss u not being there Hun 

You remember what exactly


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 9, 2012)

alisonz said:


> Really fed up! Sorry peeps but I won't be able to make it tomorrow .
> Steff you make sure you behave lol I remember last year xx
> Have a great time everyone will be thinking of you xx




Alisonz...I'll keep an eye on Steff.....one word from me and I do as SHE TELLS ME.


----------



## alisonz (Nov 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Will miss u not being there Hun
> 
> You remember what exactly



Hmmmmmm Jaeger Bombs spring to mind


----------



## alisonz (Nov 9, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Alisonz...I'll keep an eye on Steff.....one word from me and I do as SHE TELLS ME.



Nice one ukjohn   Make sure you behave too lol


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 9, 2012)

I will be there too


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2012)

rustee2011 said:


> I will be there too



Excellent Rustee


----------



## Sazzaroo (Nov 10, 2012)

On our way to the station now even hear the lord mayor is putting on a show for us today too, how nice of him lol


----------



## Hazel (Nov 10, 2012)

wishing you all well at the London meet - enjoy!


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 10, 2012)

Just arrived at the Penderel's Oak. Posting this from my Arnova.


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 10, 2012)

Pictures duly taken -- will post them once I get home.

Possibly not immediately, as I have a fireworks party tonight.


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 10, 2012)

One thing I like about the Penderel's ??k is that they have a disabled toilet on the ground floor, not down or up a flight of stairs as is often the case; and I have a RADAR key, so I can let myself in without having to ask staff.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hope everyone's having a fabulous time in London. I'm disappointed to not be able to make it as it would be nice to see your faces old and new. Looking forward to PDC Grand Slam of Darts on Sky tonight and will be thinking of you all and those Jaeger Bombs.


----------



## Monica (Nov 10, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Shame your not coming Monica, would have been nice to see you again.
> 
> John.



Thanks John. I hope you had a great time. Unfortunately It's just a bit far to come for one day and we've only just come back from Windsor (Friends For Life Diabetes Conference) last weekend.


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all
Had a great day sunk a tiny bit of alcohol promise 

Hope everyone gets home ok


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Hope everyone's having a fabulous time in London. I'm disappointed to not be able to make it as it would be nice to see your faces old and new. Looking forward to PDC Grand Slam of Darts on Sky tonight and will be thinking of you all and those Jaeger Bombs.



Just in right on que to watch painter game x


----------



## Mark T (Nov 10, 2012)

It was a great meet and very nice to meet everyone 

Many special thanks to LeeLee for being kind enough to entertain a demanding little boy  and I hope it didn't prevent you from being able to chat to everyone else too much.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Nov 10, 2012)

We have arrived back safe thanks Steff ! Good to see you all today and catch up and also to taste a drop or two!


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2012)

Mark T said:


> It was a great meet and very nice to meet everyone
> 
> Many special thanks to LeeLee for being kind enough to entertain a demanding little boy  and I hope it didn't prevent you from being able to chat to everyone else too much.



Hi mark your little lad is a treasure a real little live wire, tell him tho I felt left out he never put his plane in my hair hehe


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> We have arrived back safe thanks Steff ! Good to see you all today and catch up and also to taste a drop or two!



Glad t hear it Sarah,hope nobody felt the wrong end of your tickle stick on the way back


----------



## alisonz (Nov 10, 2012)

Glad everyone had a good day, wish I could have joined you  Oh well next time hopefully. Glad everyone arrived home safely too xxx


----------



## Mark T (Nov 10, 2012)

Steff said:


> Hi mark your little lad is a treasure a real little live wire, tell him tho I felt left out he never put his plane in my hair hehe


I'll remind him next time that you want things in your hair


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2012)

Finally made it back!  Thanks for a great day everyone, lovely to see you all


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Finally made it back!  Thanks for a great day everyone, lovely to see you all



Glad your back ok
Was the journey ok?


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 10, 2012)

Could only happen to me. Train was half hour late into Bristol Parkway. I complained at ticket office that I now have to wait hour and a half for a train. he said are you going to yate, yep says I kok, oops felt a bit silly when he said we have a taxi outsde waiting to take you to Yate..lol

Had a great time with everyone, but then again I always do. Its really something I look forward to.Thanks everyone..
John


----------



## Hazel (Nov 10, 2012)

Alan, how are feeling, how is the wound?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Could only happen to me. Train was half hour late into Bristol Parkway. I complained at ticket office that I now have to wait hour and a half for a train. he said are you going to yate, yep says I kok, oops felt a bit silly when he said we have a taxi outsde waiting to take you to Yate..lol
> 
> Had a great time with everyone, but then again I always do. Its really something I look forward to.Thanks everyone..
> John



Ah! That's great John, glad you didn't have to hang around and got home in style 



Hazel said:


> Alan, how are feeling, how is the wound?



It's OK thanks Hazel, just rather sore!


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 10, 2012)

alisonz said:


> Glad everyone had a good day, wish I could have joined you  Oh well next time hopefully. Glad everyone arrived home safely too xxx



Alison.

Last time I saw Steff she was dancing around a roundabout in London.She must be ok she was keeping in line with the traffic, which I think Gail was directing. 

John.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2012)

Steff said:


> Glad your back ok
> Was the journey ok?



Took forever (it seemed!), stopping at practically every station on the route - except mine of course, which it flew through and took me straight on to Southampton  Then took me another 45 minutes to get home from there


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys, nice to have met you all.  Mark, your boy is lovely, and much less troublesome that some!  I had a successful shopping trip as well -I managed to find some smart shoes that don't hurt my poor old arthritic toes!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Nov 12, 2012)

Really good to have met you LeeLee and shame we couldn't have talked more but I'm pleased you had a good shopping trip and hope there was a bargin to be found! By any chance were your new shoes purple? Would have matched your outfit you had on Sat! Loved your jeans btw lol x


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 12, 2012)

New shoes are black... though I was wearing my shiny purple ones on Saturday.  Those are the most comfortable shoes I've ever bought, and after getting the purple ones I went out and bought them in black, brown and red.  That was four years ago, and the black ones are wearing out.


----------



## Steff (Nov 12, 2012)

Lovely to meet u as well lee lee


----------



## gail1 (Nov 14, 2012)

had a great time nice to meet old faces and new Next time im not letting steff persuade me to have cocktails the margarita and strawberry datari were nice but i think the jager bombs did it for me Sunday morning i felt a wee bit rough got up to observe 2 min silence then spent rest of day in bed lol Roll on april london meet


----------

